
Ask HN: Do AI generated music/images/text get copyright? - punnerud
I read from EU-law that to get copyright the art&#x2F;content have to be created by a human.
Does this make music from OpenAI free for all to use?
Example:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;openai.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;musenet&#x2F;
======
Someone1234
The person who told the AI to create the music is the human that created it.

This is how all music copyright works in practice, since artificial methods of
generating sound have been popular for over fifty years and humans who
configured and used these artificial sound generators have received the same
copyright protections as those who use traditional physical instruments.

The question you're asking is: How complex does the sound/music generation
need to get before copyright no longer applies? And I'd answer that there is
no ceiling, whoever configured and activated the process of generating the
artificial output owns the output. The output's complexity is irrelevant
regardless of if it is a simple tone generator or a complex AI.

There's no concept in law of Artificial Intelligence because it isn't
distinguishable from existing methods of sound generation, just more complex
version of the same. For example there's no self-aware or "alive" version of
AI, and until there is I doubt we'll need any new laws to cover it.

------
danaos
Even if it can't be copyrighted, what stops from claiming copyright on ai
generated music if you can't differentiate between them?

